# Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for...



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

These are some of my recent pics from a recent photoshoot after installing kw v2 coilovers. Some of you might like it , but lets see how controversial will this get










































































































































































































































Enjoy












_Modified by FastAndFurious at 1:03 AM 3-21-2004_


----------



## silversport (Aug 8, 2001)

F&F, I dig the dumped sleepy look! Forget all the haters, u do a lot of work to your car and that's all that counts.
What type of eye lids are those?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (silversport)*

thanks. They are Kemie eyebrows/eyelids... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

WOW...
Usually poking wheels don't turn me on, but they do on your car. Great smooth look overall. Really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Irie20AE (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

If by controversial you mean one of the hottest NB's on the planet then yes, it is.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Irie20AE)*

haha thanks for the compliments guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

looks good!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sitting pretty damn low!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_looks good!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sitting pretty damn low!!









Well when i first talked about this i know everyone was looking at me like what the hell is he thinking but i knew i was going to do it eventually.... I love being low...
The back is all the way down...and the front i still have a bit to go....
Next time im gonna drop it all the way down right now we had a snow storm so they are off the car


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Dude! Very Nice, Love that porschesss look. Wow, can't get over how much stretch you got on those rims. I thought my 8.5" with 225/40/18 look stretch! 
How do you like the wing? I'm thinking about getting them too. I won't be able to make my decision until I see what VW come out with the 2004.5 Turbo S.
Hope you have a second car, that thing is a weekend car.
Cheers.

























_Modified by Lorem at 3:48 AM 3-21-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

After looking at it for a while (beautiful shots BTW)... It got this little hot rod feel to it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

Dude... loose the eyelids and I will bow and worship you!
HOT drop, HOT, wheels/rubber, HOT body-styling, HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (w00sh!)*

thanks for the compliments, by the way this is my daily driver i wish i had a second car but right now cant afford another car. Anyway as far as the eyelids i dont understand why people dont like them. Everyone goes for the mean look...i went the other way...just like the gti's have boser hoods...theres 2 kind of bosers...the mean boser and the other boser that kind of gives it the round affect. Either way my uncle from germany will be visiting here in NY June 10th so I'm going to try and see if he can pick me up a set of OEM HID's...thats the only thing that will make me loose the eyelids even though i love the sleepy/stoned look







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

IMHO, without the eyelids, you car would have a truly class/understated look... just one man's opinion... the bottom line is that if it makes you smile, do what makes you happy regardless!
HIDs would ROCK with that black paint!
BTW... what brand wiper cowl is that?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00-blue (Dec 1, 2002)

Really looks good dude! I've seen BBS LMs before on NBs but was not really crazy about the look. I just realized that Black is why they work on your car. What size tires are you running? Are the LM's 18x8.5? Do they squirm during hard cornering?
KW Variant IIs, you said you can get lower in the front, ummmm.... I am running PSS9s, I love them but would like to get a little lower in the front.
Nice Job


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (bficklin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bficklin* »_Really looks good dude! I've seen BBS LMs before on NBs but was not really crazy about the look. I just realized that Black is why they work on your car. What size tires are you running? Are the LM's 18x8.5? Do they squirm during hard cornering?
KW Variant IIs, you said you can get lower in the front, ummmm.... I am running PSS9s, I love them but would like to get a little lower in the front.
Nice Job

I dont know where you saw a NB with 18x10 and 18x9 LMS... they are porsche offset 5x130 i'm running adapters and 225/35 on 18x10 and 215/35 on 18x9... what you might have seen is 19x8.5 in 5x100... its a completely different ball game
As far as Pss9---they dont really go that low as i looked into them before purchasing my kw v2's...they are performance minded, more for track/autocrosss etc.


----------



## RedBeetleTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

What's covering up your windshield wipers? Sweet Beetle man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (RedBeetleTDI)*

Its a speedster wiper cowling that covers the wipers


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

My new wallpaper....








Great car man! I absolutley love your ride! I can't wait to see it again at this years Waterfest!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







My car is currently back in the shop getting some minor things fixed and new rims/tires








-Paul


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (GreenFelix00)*

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what rims u get?


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Hey, how much drop did you get from the kw v2 coilovers? Are there any rubbing at all from such a wide tires?


----------



## VWDriver1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: (Lorem)*

Wow! One of the best looking Beetles I've seen!!
But those tires look dangerous, I'd hate to see you rub those nice rims.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (VWDriver1)*

There is no rubbing ...according to kw they are suppose to drop the beetle 60mm front and back which is like 2.25 inches but it drops it more then that because i had a 2 inch drop Bilstein sports with neuspeed race and that was a 2 inch drop so this drop is defenetly more then just .25 inches then before...also the reason there is no rubbing is because of the stretched tires...the rims are wide but with the right tire and right offset you wont rub (also with i have an H&R front sway bar so i have no rubbing issues with anything)
the stock offset on these is 50mm and im using 20mm adapters to convert to 5x100 from 5x130.. so 50-20=30mm which is my final offset...hope this all makes sense...


----------



## BrownieBabe (Nov 22, 2003)

That looks really nice! I love the eyelids! Did you body drop this car, or are beetle just that low, or is it just the ground effects? I looove it!


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Sick Ride! I just don't want you posting any angry post cuz your tires got rip out, rims bent and oil pan smash! Knock on wood! Yes my friend we're are in new england... land of the crappy roads. 
Enjoy your new bad arsh ness


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_Sick Ride! I just don't want you posting any angry post cuz your tires got rip out, rims bent and oil pan smash! Knock on wood! Yes my friend we're are in new england... land of the crappy roads. 
Enjoy your new bad arsh ness









thanks for compliments........ im pretty careful when i drive and im on my 3rd set of rims so curbing/bending and cracking oil pans was not an option until now...hopefully will contunue to be like that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

i am so jealous of thos sexy bbs lm's . i wanted thos for my car now you have them







our cars are very simular in the rear
















shaved emblem is kick ass, maybe i should dump mine another half inch to get that stance


_Modified by silvervwbeetle at 8:52 PM 3-22-2004_


----------



## SuperSlugBug (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

Definitely nice job with that. I dig the shaved emblems and door handles. Just a question... Is stretching the sidewalls like that bad for the tires in any way??? Just curious. Peace.


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

I can't quite get the idea from the little data there. Not enough angles.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (silvervwbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvervwbeetle* »_i am so jealous of thos sexy bbs lm's . i wanted thos for my car now you have them







our cars are very simular in the rear








shaved emblem is kick ass, maybe i should dump mine another half inch to get that stance

_Modified by silvervwbeetle at 8:52 PM 3-22-2004_

well you can get bbs LMs if u want but i doubt u can get a set like these







....anyway my rear by waterfest should look a little more different...a little more shaving and a little more euro...thats if my body shop can do what i want them to do for now thats a top secret.
as far as dumping ur rear....you should.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .my rear in the pics is all the way down









_Quote, originally posted by *SuperSlugBug* »_Definitely nice job with that. I dig the shaved emblems and door handles. Just a question... Is stretching the sidewalls like that bad for the tires in any way??? Just curious. Peace.


well 225/35 on a 18x10 isnt exactly a normal thing to do but even a grandma in Germany will put lets be fair and say 245/35


----------



## altitude (Jan 28, 2004)

nice drop..but i hate the eyebrows..makes it looks sad


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
well you can get bbs LMs if u want but i doubt u can get a set like these







....anyway my rear by waterfest should look a little more different...a little more shaving and a little more euro...thats if my body shop can do what i want them to do for now thats a top secret.
as far as dumping ur rear....you should.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .my rear in the pics is all the way down









well 225/35 on a 18x10 isnt exactly a normal thing to do but even a grandma in Germany will put lets be fair and say 245/35









i have like an inch left in the back and literally like 4 inches in the front ( i think the oilpan would be sitting on the ground







) i think for the show and go i will slam it all the way down now that i have seen how sick yours looks
by the way where did you get those tires mounted????? that some serious strechage


_Modified by silvervwbeetle at 12:09 AM 3-24-2004_


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

do you drive this daily?????? if so WOW


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (silvervwbeetle)*

nice...best looking beetle i have seen until mine's done..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

i like everything but the eyelids...makes it look sleepy or groggy or hungover or sad...


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (silvervwbeetle)*

well you cant please everyone with what you do/have only yourself...and to the person that said best looking beetle until theirs is done...what makes you think my car is done? im just getting started and having some fun.
What good is the car if you cant drive it?
I drive this daily and basically everywhere but the city (manhattan) so i go through a lot with this car. ( going on 50k miles soon and its a late 99 so i do drive it ...snow or rain anything) Anyway its going in the body shop monday for some minor things and i will be getting it back saturday just before show







Hopefully i make it in one piece at show and go, not so much worried about being clean, just getting there in one piece...this time im going lower








And if my body shop isnt finished by saturday you will probably see me on the news because im going to have to kill somebody


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

oh by the way silvervwbeetle ---the tires were mounted in germany.....the smallest i have seen or heard in america on 18x10 was 235/35...i have yet to see 225/35 on a 10

see u at show and go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif say hello


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

which show will you be at? Love to check out the ride.


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (Lorem)*

i can't wait to see your car at the show and go, and i will dump mine definetly to see whos is lower














i am going for the ground


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (Lorem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lorem* »_which show will you be at? Love to check out the ride.

vw show an go april 4 at raceway park englishtown, nj


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_oh by the way silvervwbeetle ---the tires were mounted in germany.....the smallest i have seen or heard in america on 18x10 was 235/35...i have yet to see 225/35 on a 10

see u at show and go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif say hello

that is insane, wish i had money. god i will cry if you curb those rims.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (silvervwbeetle)*

Which coilovers do you have?....... I doubt you'll be lower because u have 225/40's no? my stretched tires is like having 30's in the front and like 25's in the back thats what makes me even lower then low


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

i have weitec, i am going as low as possible, will see what happens


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (silvervwbeetle)*

my exhaust will hit the ground before the tires play an issue i think


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (silvervwbeetle)*

Are you droping it at the show or are you driving there dropped like that? Weitecs go really low so u might pull this off....i was going to get them but everyone that has them complains about them.
Im driving it there dropped all the way down front and back


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

driving it of course, they are alright, would rather go with the bilstein pss9 or the kw's, i have a 98 beetle with just neuspeed sport springs, bilstein shocks,abd strut bar,neuspeed front sway and personally think it handles better go figure by the way i cut one coil off the neuspeed springs too.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (silvervwbeetle)*

i think the real reason for that is the weitecs are really bad... i know 2 poeple that have them and they hate them but either way roads in NJ arent as bad as here


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

my two friends have h&r coilovers on their cars and they handle amazingly, i wouldn't say the weitecs are really bad but they are no h&r coilovers, but thats why they are only $900 compared to $1300. are you rolling into the show with a group?? maybe we can meet up in englishtown and roll in.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (silvervwbeetle)*

im rolling in with a small group of friends... maybe 3-4 cars maybe more...i hate going in a big group because i had bad experience with that...people driving like morons and such...so i learned my lesson..last years waterfest i went ALONE


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

understood, well see you there


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (silvervwbeetle)*

i went to last years waterfest but didn't make it into the show so i had my car in my buddys vendor booth, i tried to register like 2 weeks prior and it was full.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (silvervwbeetle)*

yeah i did it like 4 months in advance


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

Car looks great. I dig the shaved handles & all... talk about some stretch!!!!
Ill... nice work. 
Have you considered changing the front & rear valances to something that would match the smoothed out look you have with the rest of the body?


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Skidmark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skidmark* »_Car looks great. I dig the shaved handles & all... talk about some stretch!!!!
Ill... nice work. 
Have you considered changing the front & rear valances to something that would match the smoothed out look you have with the rest of the body?

I have not considered a change simply because i like it. This comes from a matter of preference of course and people will disagree. Again you can't please everyone with what you have/or do to your car. I believe it goes well with the rest of the car ..especially now with the wider wheels...the rear end of the side skirts is aligned with a 10 inch wide rim and its not anything extreme. I think it best looks on black cars because it sort of hides the lines somewhat.... You might think other wise but i dont know i like it...pictures dont do justice, i have gotten nothing but positive comments towards the kit from people that see it in person.
Silvervwbeetle has it on his car too... and his car pretty damn tight and it was a 1.8t challenge car...so i dont think its a bad kit at all...
It all depends on how you mod your car of course, i believe you have to add things to body but at the same time you have to remove something to make up for the extra stuff...i dont know if that made sense


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

Its coming along quite nicely if I do say so myself. A few changes might be in order, no not the eyebrows, but as a total package its definately got a lot of appealing features. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xdorman (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

Now that's a tight NB!!! I like everything about it.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (xdorman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

the best NB in the world i wanna hump it *drool*


----------



## 98gti77 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

sick car man


----------



## Red Raevyn (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

While I don't dig the sad look to the headlights it's your car, and the rest of it I loooooove (ok ok one more exception, the tires that don't fit the rims thing hasn't grown on me yet either) it!! Very classy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (Red Raevyn)*

If the tires didnt fit the rim then how are they on the rim then?
U make no sense


----------



## jetta3guy8913 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (FastAndFurious)*

sick beetle


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Here are the real pics that some of you might have been waiting for... (jetta3guy8913)*

thank you sir


----------

